# Lexapro + Curcumin?



## Julie90 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.

A friend of mine have suggested taking curcumin to relieve anxiety. I've been looking in to it, and it seems that it has a significant impact on a lot of people struggling with anxiety.

However. I've been on lexapro for two weeks now (10mg), and I'm wondering if there would be an bad interaction between this SSRI and curcumin?

If anyone has any experience, I would really love to hear from you


----------



## Caleb7 (May 13, 2013)

I doubt it, but my curcumin dose is probably lower than yours as I've been taking it as tumeric. No issues here. Please keep us updated, I may go out and get curcumin in pill form if higher doses work better!


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

I got curcumin in pill form, I am going to start taking it so we will see how I feel in a couple weeks. I heard it was good for depression and anxiety, I hope it works! I am not taking any kind of medications either, and I doubt it would interfere with any, but you might want to research that.


----------



## Caleb7 (May 13, 2013)

I just remembered: the combo could cause your blood to thin and make it more difficult to clot when you have a cut, so don't use too much curcumin.


----------

